# 2005 Ford F250 Crew



## 2dogs (Jul 26, 2016)

So if anyone is interested in a 2005 F250 4 door four wheel drive pickup for under $500.00 let me know and I'll put you in touch with the seller. It is a 6.0 diesel so of course it doesn't run. The body needs paint but it doesn't have any rust and I don't think there are any dents. Could be wrong on that. The interior looks good. PM me.


----------



## Drptrch (Jul 28, 2016)

2dogs said:


> So if anyone is interested in a 2005 F250 4 door four wheel drive pickup for under $500.00 let me know and I'll put you in touch with the seller. It is a 6.0 diesel so of course it doesn't run. The body needs paint but it doesn't have any rust and I don't think there are any dents. Could be wrong on that. The interior looks good. PM me.



Interested. Up in Sonoma County


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 28, 2016)

Reply sent.


----------

